# Tour of Walla Walla.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Yesterday the wife and daughter and her boyfriend were out and about, we stumbled into Walla Walla looking for something to eat after doing some exploring of some old buildings.
It just so happened that this weekend is the Tour of Walla Walla. 
We stopped for a bit to check out the Crit race for a few laps.
I have never been to a bicycle race. Ever. 
That was something. Even my wife seemed to get into it. Really cool watching those guys hammering along. The sound was , Was, was, I don't even have a way to describe it. 
I think next year I might be a bit more up on whats going on and check it out. 
It was pretty exciting anyway.


----------

